# Alimentar portatil por la ranura de bateria?



## hell241

Hola buenos dias a ver queria haceros una pregunta.

Tengo un portatil muy viejo que se me estropeo no se el por que de repente al conectarlo a la red sono un clack y ya dejo de entrarle corriente por la red y claro la bateria duro 1 dia.

como no consegui arreglarlo y no me quiero gastar nada en llevarlo a un servicio tecnico pa que me cobren una pasta por cambiar la placa (eso me dijeron) pos queria saber si hay alguna forma de meterle corriente atraves de la ranura de la bateria con algun transformador o algo, supongo que no sera aconsejable pero para no poder usarlo si ya se rompe del todo me da igual.

es un sony vaio penitumIII

sin mas un saludo gracias.


----------



## electron

Se puede siempre y cuando primero identifiques el voltaje y la corriente que entrega la bateria, esas características aparecen en la misma, debes buscar una fuente con las mismas características (DC) e identificar antes los terminales. Hecho esto, conectalo y luego lo prendes, alguna vez lo hice con un portatil, solo que usaba una fuente de voltaje que no cumplía con las características antes mencionadas y luego de pasar mas o menos 1 hora y media, esta se calentaba demasiado y debía apagarla, igual que el portatil.Éxitos.


----------



## pepechip

Una vez hice lo mismo creo que realice una fuente de 19v y 3A.

Si dispones de alguna fuente variable, puedes medirle el consumo, y sobre el valor obtenido realizas una especifica  que te entrege un 20% mas de amperaje.

saludos.


----------



## hell241

ok ok la bateria es de 11.1v a 3400mah con un transformador de corriente alterna a corriente continua podria hacer dicho empalme a la entrada de la bateria verdad?

como puedo localizar cual es el + y el - si la bateria esta descargada? es que pensaba hacerlo con un led pero no se si podre por que no se cuanta carga tendra o si le quedara algo.


----------



## hell241

buenas solo si me podeis indicar como puedo saber cual es el positivo en la bateria y cual el negatico con el tester lo puedo probar..

la bateria tiene 6 ranuritas a ver si me echais un cable


----------



## electrodan

A la salida del transformador AC le conectas un puente rectificador de diodos y un filtro (electrolítico) en paralelo.
Solo hay que identificar los terminales, capaz que cada uno entrega diferentes voltages y uno es gnd.


----------



## pepechip

Tu bateria la puedes medir con el polimetro para saber donde esta el + y el -, no creo que la hayas agotado completamente y tengas 0v.

Si de todas formas la bateria ya no la vas a utilizar, tambien puedes abrirla para averiguar las conexiones.


----------



## hell241

puede ser que cada terminal saque un voltage distinto? por que tal vez pende que sacar varios terminales del a la salida del conversor para que todas las entradas obtengan el mismo voltage asi seria posible o tendria que poner el rectificador y el filtro que comenta electrodan?

es que no se mucho de electronica y no para que vale el rectificado y el filtro si me lo podeis explicar por encima os lo agradeceria.


----------



## electrodan

¿Que son las “ranuritas”? ¿Tu batería cuantos terminales de cobre tiene? ¿6?


----------



## hell241

si bueno ranuritas jeje son termiales de cobre si tiene 6 pero van dentro de la ranuritas que digo para no dañar los terminales.

y si abro el portatil creeis que vendran como alimentarlo?


----------



## pepechip

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que son las “ranuritas”? ¿Tu batería cuantos terminales de cobre tiene? ¿6?



Hell241, aunque parezca que Electrodan te esta preguntando, en realidad te esta respondiendo en forma ironica.
Una bateria tan solo tiene 2 contactos, por lo que es puy posible que dichos contactos esten en paralelo para poder soportar la corriente.


----------



## hell241

jijiji pos vaya no lo sabia pos entonces solo me falta saber localizar + u - a ver si lo consigo


----------



## El nombre

Permitanme entrometerme. En LAs baterias de los portátiles dificilmente encontraras dos termminales. Si desmontas la bateria podras observar que no estan puenteados los terminales.


----------



## pepechip

por supuesto que te puedes entrometer, es mas me alegro que me corrijas, ya que asi aprendo algo nuevo.


----------



## El nombre

Y yo.... Y yo!  
Te estoy preparando un tutorial cojonudo. voy a enviarte unos datasheet para gsm.


----------



## electrodan

¿Se habrá roto el cargador o la portátil?


----------



## hell241

bueno vamso a ver....ya creo aver localizado los terminales de la bateria ya que la abri...vamos creo por que como bien comentais no viene las polaridades pero parece ser que una de las salidas va con un cable (rosita) enganchado a una placa ya que lo segui con el tester...y las otras 5 salidas parece que van a esa placa mediante una fajita ya que no pude seguirlas por que la placa por un lado es blanca y por otro verde y no se ven las lineas por donde van.

Pero bueno creo que voy bien encaminado ahora ya solo preguntaros.

En el transformador saco 2 voltages uno de 10,20v y otra de 12,20 como la bateria es de 11.1 que me aconsejais que la de 10.20 me serviria o la de 12.20 y le reduzcon el voltage.

Y para engachar el transformador a las 5 entradas del portatil como lo hago saco de la salida del transformador 5 cables hasta esas entradas es que no se si cada entrada cogera el mismo voltage o lo hago de algun forma mejor.

Me estais ayudando muchisimo a ver si lo consigo sois unas makinas.

PD. electrodan...se rompio el ordenador por que un dia dejo de encenderse mediante la red...y me comentaron en el servicio tec., que habria que cambiar toda la placa. Como es un portatil viejo no me quiere gastar dinero en el por eso como con la bateria si encendia queria ver si se le puede alimentar por la bahia de la bateria para poder usarlo para no desecharlo.


----------



## Nepper

Hola!

Bueno, en estos momentos estoy haciendo exactamente lo mencionado en este post.
Mas adelante voy a mostrar y postear todo lo mencionado, pero quiero que alguien me confirme algo antes terminar el trabajo:

¿Qué opinan pasarse mas de 1V de lo que entrega la batería?.

Repito, mas adelante abordaré todos los detalles (me refiero a TODO), pero por el momento, el cargador que tengo es de 12V, entrega 12,2V reales, y lo conecté por el puerto de la batería. Luego de correr la nootebook con mucha carga (juegos), el cargador muere por sobrecalentamiento (realmente calienta mucho).

Mencionaron en un post anterior que "calentaba".
El cargador que tengo es de 220V a 1,5A, esto me da una potencia de 75W.
Pasado a continua, 75W/12V=6,25A (aunque el cargador generico dice que no entrega mas de 4,5A)
Por lo que llegué  a medir, corriendo al máximo la PC llega a 4A durante breves periodos y 3,5A medio. Aún así el cargador calienta mucho.

Quería escuchar su opinion por que puede estar pasando esto, y además quería saber que opinan si me paso 0,9V de la tensión original (11.1V de la batería, mientras que yo alimentaré a 12V).

Cuando compre el cargador de CCTV de 12V 5A, y certifique que anda todo bien (espero no explotar nada), entonces subo toda la data y fotos de como hice la adaptación.
Me encontré que en internet no hay información de esto, solo un par de post en taringa
http://www.taringa.net/post/hazlo-t...uemo-la-entrada-del-cargador-de-notebook.html


----------



## tiago

Colócale un adaptador que entregue la misma intensidad que la batería, debería funcionar bien.
Ten en cuenta que el adaptador de corriente suministra 19 Volt por regla general, y la batería 11'1. Nunca he hecho la prueba, pero quizá deberías aumentarle la intensidad al alimentador que conectas por la toma de batería.

No creo que haya problemas por la diferencia de voltaje que mencionas.

Saludos.


----------



## FRANK90

mucho cuidado al aplicarle tension cerca de la terminal masa (gnd) en el pin cercano a masa suele ser 1.5v que van directo ala memoria ram sin quierer he quemado la memoria ram 
en algunos modelos cuando he probado la bateria de 5 y 6 pines aun funcionando he anotado estos datos puede ir en sentido comun las alimentaciones o en sentido inverso.... no todas tienen las placa funciona de la misma forma que te deje mas abajo 

Pin1    ,Pin2      ,Pin3    ,Pin4                                                    ,Pin5                                                   ,Pin6
gnd     ,1.5v      ,3.3v    ,suele ser sensor de temperatura o 5v ,suele ser sensor de temperatura o 5v   ,11.1v





Nepper dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Bueno, en estos momentos estoy haciendo exactamente lo mencionado en este post.
> Mas adelante voy a mostrar y postear todo lo mencionado, pero quiero que alguien me confirme algo antes terminar el trabajo:
> 
> ¿Qué opinan pasarse mas de 1V de lo que entrega la batería?.
> 
> Repito, mas adelante abordaré todos los detalles (me refiero a TODO), pero por el momento, el cargador que tengo es de 12V, entrega 12,2V reales, y lo conecté por el puerto de la batería. Luego de correr la nootebook con mucha carga (juegos), el cargador muere por sobrecalentamiento (realmente calienta mucho).
> 
> Mencionaron en un post anterior que "calentaba".
> El cargador que tengo es de 220V a 1,5A, esto me da una potencia de 75W.
> Pasado a continua, 75W/12V=6,25A (aunque el cargador generico dice que no entrega mas de 4,5A)
> Por lo que llegué  a medir, corriendo al máximo la PC llega a 4A durante breves periodos y 3,5A medio. Aún así el cargador calienta mucho.
> 
> Quería escuchar su opinion por que puede estar pasando esto, y además quería saber que opinan si me paso 0,9V de la tensión original (11.1V de la batería, mientras que yo alimentaré a 12V).
> 
> Cuando compre el cargador de CCTV de 12V 5A, y certifique que anda todo bien (espero no explotar nada), entonces subo toda la data y fotos de como hice la adaptación.
> Me encontré que en internet no hay información de esto, solo un par de post en taringa
> http://www.taringa.net/post/hazlo-t...uemo-la-entrada-del-cargador-de-notebook.html


ojo con ese metodo, lo hice anteriormente la verdad me quemo la placa controladora de la bateria y una memoria ram cabe decir que se puede cargar la bateria desconectada, si se llega a cargar con la bateria conectado ala net o not se puede llegar a quemar la memoria ram


----------



## Nepper

FRANCORINGA dijo:


> mucho cuidado al aplicarle tension cerca de la terminal masa (gnd) en el pin cercano a masa suele ser 1.5v que van directo ala memoria ram sin quierer he quemado la memoria ram
> en algunos modelos cuando he probado la bateria de 5 y 6 pines aun funcionando he anotado estos datos puede ir en sentido comun las alimentaciones o en sentido inverso.... no todas tienen las placa funciona de la misma forma que te deje mas abajo
> 
> Pin1    ,Pin2      ,Pin3    ,Pin4                                                    ,Pin5                                                   ,Pin6
> gnd     ,1.5v      ,3.3v    ,suele ser sensor de temperatura o 5v ,suele ser sensor de temperatura o 5v   ,11.1v
> 
> 
> ojo con ese metodo, lo hice anteriormente la verdad me quemo la placa controladora de la bateria y una memoria ram cabe decir que se puede cargar la bateria desconectada, si se llega a cargar con la bateria conectado ala net o not se puede llegar a quemar la memoria ram



Espero la semana que viene tener tiempo de postear toda la info, pero te adelanto que está funcionando todo correctamente.

Igual la PC no es mía


----------



## Nepper

Bueno, llegó lo prometido.

*El problema​*Resulta que a un amigo me contacta mencionando que no le carga la PC.
Cuando la voy a ver, el tenía un cargador (la fuente externa de la notebook) medio deteriorado. Cuando conecto el cargador a la notebook el led de status comenzaba a parpadear. Lo desconecto y prende normal.
La cosa que no le figuraba que estaba enchufada nunca y no podía cargarla.

*Diagnóstico​*
Comencé por revisar si el cargador entregaba la tensión respectiva. Perfecto.
El cargador era de 19,8V a 4,5A. pero luego le saqué algo de cinta aisladora que sostenía toda la carcasa (porque a mi amigo se le cayó varias veces) y me encuentro que tiene un switch para seleccionar la tensión de salida.
Tenía 12, 15, 16,  18 y 19,1V.
Resultó ser un cargador genérico, con unos cuantos conectores y una ficha generica para adpatar los conectores.


Resulta que cuando lo conectaba, este entraba en corto. El problema era que existía un cortocircuito en la ficha del conector.

Luego de desarmar la PC por completo me encuentro con esto


Con el tester medía continuidad entre el centro y el tubo del conector. Estaba en corto. Limo algunas separaciones sopechosas. Nada, sigue en corto.

Procedo a desoldarlo. Nada, sigue en corto las pistas (pero el conector no). Problema seguro en la mother.

Luego de realizar otras tareas que no permiten la vuelta a tras (rompí algo), tenía que conseguir alimentar la PC desde otro lado.

¿Por que no hacerle pensar que tiene una batería infinita?

*Conociendo el puerto de la batería​*
El puerto de batería posee varios pines como menciona Francoringa

Algo parecido a esto






Por el momento lo ignoraba, así que fui a lo simple. Tengo que meter 11,1V en los bornes. ¿Pero de donde los saco? mi fuente de continua no pasa los 1,5A....
Tomé entonces, el cargador universal de mi amigo y lo puse a 12V. 
Tenía dos problemas

¿Cómo hago para fijar los cables al conector?
El cargador entregaba 12,5V ¿conviene bajarle la tensión y acercarlo a 11,1V?



Para resolver el 1er punto, simplemente desmantelé la batería y aprobeché el conector de la misma batería. De esta forma podía soldar en el conector el positivo y negativo de la fuente. Permitiendo poder quitar la conexión cuando se me plazca.
Para resolver el 2do punto, utilicé un diodo (hace caer la tensión 0,5V, a la PC le llegaba 12V), en directa el cual resistía 3A. Supuse que no había problema ya que era para probar.

Al principio de las pruebas, solo para probar, utilicé dos fichas cocodrilo, pero la conexión era muy "sensible" y próxima a posibles desconecciones con solo respirar. Por eso no le saqué foto.
Esta prueba fue un éxito, la maquina prendió. Pero el diodo comenzó a calentar

Cuanto conseguí hacer pruebas exitosas, comencé con adaptar la ficha de batería.
El resultado, un engendro raro. El + del conector no iba a ningún cable, así que limé la pista y soldé el diodo. El - era el cable negro, así que no hubo mayores problemas


Notar que tiene 2 diodos, eso era porque cuando probé con las fichas cocodrilo el diodo calentaba. Así que 2 diodos pasan 6A ya no calienta.

Colocamos entonces el conector y prendemos la PC


Para mi sorpresa. La PC no prendía mas.
Cada vez que la prendía, un led cerca del pad del mouse parpadeaba 5 veces. Buscando en el manual (el cual nunca encontré) en contré en algunos foros que eso significa problema feo en la parte de la batería.

Ahí comencé a asustarme.

¿Qué salió mal?
-Los diodos soportan la corriente
-La fuente tiene 12,5V
-El conector está bien conectado...

¿Qué cambió?

Comentí 3 grandes errores

El primero, y más básico. Dos diodos en paralelo la caída de tensión baja, no se mantiene.
El segundo error fue pensar que el primer error era el verdadero problema. Pensé que al poner mas de 12V, se quemó la lógica del control de la batería, haciendo que esta quede inutilizada.

Menudo alivio me llevé cuando volví a probar con las fichas cocodrilo. Pero, los diodos no son el problema, lo único era el conector de la batería, pero daba continuidad. Todo perfecto. ¿¿¿????

Revisando un poco más de los conectores de la batería me encontré con su puerto de comunicación
Muy bien explicado en este archivo

Y aca según Texas Instrument

En fin, resulta que el conector le decía a la PC que la batería NO servía, así que directamente no prenda.

Resuelto el problema (quitar el conector del proyecto) aparecía otro problema.
¿Cómo conecto de forma segura la alimentación?

*Adaptación a AC por el puerto de la batería​*
La clave la encontré de casualidad. Tenía un cable de plancha tirado ahí que reparé una vez. Me di cuenta que los terminales "pala" servían perfectamente para tal propósito.

Tomé uno de los conectores tipo tubo, le quité parte del metal externo del tubo, luego el plastico aislante del medio y alcancé con comodidad el centro. De esta forma soldé dos cables, uno al centro (+) y otro al externo (-).



Notar que ambas palas tienen distinta medida
Resulta que el (-) es mas grande que el (+).

Nos queda de esta forma




Pero surgió otro problema. Algo mencionado por electron: El cargador calentaba mucho. Mas de lo que esperaba. Aún con las mediciones, y un promedio de 3,5A (con picos de 4,5A), el cargador calentaba mucho.
Hablando con el dueño, me dijo que era normal (a 19,8V? tendría que consumir menos), pues le dije que NO era normal. El cargador estaba mal dimensionado, y pasado 15 min se reiniciaba la PC porque se protegía el cargador por sobrecalentamiento.

¿Solución? La típica solución de todo electrónico. Fuente ATX

Tomamos entonces una fuente ATX (de las mas baratas, hasta salen lo mismo o mas barata que un cargador de notebook) y con una ligera adaptación en su ficha auxiliar de 12V, nos queda hermoso.





Acordarse se hacer el "puente eterno" entre el cable verde y cualquier negro de la fuente ATX.

*Resultado​*
Mi amigo sigue siendo mi amigo.
La computadora, evidentemente perdió su movilidad, pero si se quiere, sigue siendo portatil.
La otra ventaja es que no hay que tirar una buena PC solo porque está en corto la ficha de alimentación.
Otra ventaja es que no vas a gastar mas en baterías.

Mas de 15 días desde que se realizó el trabajo y ni una queja del cliente. Al contrario, ahora no se le reinicia (porque no usa mas ese cargador barato)


Yapa: La foto del agujero de 3mm para aislar la pista de soldadura (por eso no volví a poner el conector)


----------



## tiago

¿Que equipo es exactamte, que  modelo?
Ocurría mucho en algunas Asus.

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper

tiago dijo:


> ¿Que equipo es exactamte, que  modelo?
> Ocurría mucho en algunas Asus.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, es verdad, me comí unos cuantos detalles importantes.

El equipo es un ACER ASPIRE  5542-5241
Imagino que sirve para una gran cantidad de acer's

Otro detalles es la fuente ATX.
La fuente ATX es una fuente común de PC de escritorio,  (por si nunca viste una fuente ATX y no sabes usar google, te dejo una imagen)





La conexión queda entonces:
AC >> Fuente ATX >> 12V >> PC

Yo utilicé el conector 12V x 2 que tienen esas fuentes por el simple hecho de que 4 cables dejan pasar mejor corriente que 2.





Estos cosos que parecen un cargador de AK-47, yo lo llamo "bornera aerea". Suele encontrarse en planchas o electrodomesticos tamaño medio-grande. También pueden encontrarse en casas de electricidad.





Esto es un cargador de AK-47. Evidentemente no se parece en nada a las borneras, pero espero que no sepan usar google para chequearlo...





Y aclaro por si no pueden ver las imágenes del post anterior:
Las imágenes estan alojadas en este foro. Si no sos usuario registrado, no podrás verlas.


----------



## tiago

No entiendo la respuesta.

Como te comenté, el post es un buen trabajo y está muy bien documentado para aquellos casos en los que se necesite alimentar el portátil por el conector de la batería dado que la avería se puede encontrar en componentes difíciles de conseguir y que por su encapsulado, son dificiles de extraer y volver a soldar.

Otras veces te vuelves loco y no logras encontrar la causa de que no se alimente a traves del conector DC. La localización de la avería puede llevarte días. Entonces decides alimentarlo por el conector de la batería y asunto zanjado, si es que no tienes mas opción.

Ésto de reparar placas no es que ni mucho menos me apasione, la verdad, es que es tedioso. Los fabricantes no hacen mas que innovar y apenas has descubierto la forma en que funcionan algunas partes ya están  realizando cambios a los que te vas a tener que enfrentar si quieres salir adelante con ésto. Como en mi país ya no se repara nada, los que hemos vivido de tal actividad, nos conformamos con ésta carnaza como una opción para poder seguir ganandonos la vida.

Muchas de éstas averías se solucionan recurriendo al acopio de información y acumulando conocimientos en base a las experiencias que otros han tenido. Éxitos y fracasos en sus reparciones.



Nepper dijo:


> Luego de realizar otras tareas que no permiten la vuelta a tras (rompí  algo), tenía que conseguir alimentar la PC desde otro lado


Eso si que es confuso. ¿Que cosa exactamente?, seguro que se puede mirar.

Mi pregunta tiene dos intenciones:

Como comenté hay placas Asus que mueren por la conexión del conector DC a la placa base, las pistas de las capas intermedias que conducen la corriente por lo visto presentan algún defecto que hace que se comuniquen y presenten un cortocircuito interno, solamente se puede eliminar extirpando las pistas ocultas que están implicadas y eso se consigue efectuando un taladro de 3-3'5 mm en el punto de soldado del positivo del conector de alimentación. Como he visto tu foto en la que existe ese taladro, me ha refrescado la memoria y he preguntado el modelo de ordenador/placa base.

Y ese detalle resulta que es* importantísimo *porque me aclara si ese modelo que estás trabajando padece el mismo mal que los Asus, lo cual me vá a ahorrar mucho tiempo en la resolución si me encaro con esa placa. Para mí es un dato mas que me viene muy bien.

La segunda.

En las mencionadas placas bases de Asus, el problema se podía erradicar con "cirugía de taladro", evidentemente el punto de soldadura donde iba conectado el positivo del conector DC ya no servía, pero conectando el positivo del conector *al siguiente paso de la alimentción despues del estropicio*, el ordenador seguía funcionando correctamente por la toma DC.
Si el problema no venia de ahí (Ya digo que se me ocurrió al ver la foto con el agujero en el DC), se puede localizar el corto inyectando un pequeño voltaje por la toma DC y haciendo que caliente el componente responsable, para lo cual me hacía falta el esquema de la placa, y para localizar el esquema, me hace falta saber que marca es y el modelo.

Esa es la razón de ser de la pregunta.
Y la finalidad, es* no dejar castrado* un equipo que posiblemente presente un problema con una solución mas bién sencilla.

Salút.


----------



## Nepper

tiago dijo:


> No entiendo la respuesta.


La idea era hacer un informe ameno, con algunos chistes para no ser tanto aburrida la lectura.
Punto en contra, puede que la información quedó algo desordenada y con los datos importanes sin resaltar.




tiago dijo:


> Como te comenté, el post es un buen trabajo y está muy bien documentado para aquellos casos en los que se necesite alimentar el portátil por el conector de la batería dado que la avería se puede encontrar en componentes difíciles de conseguir y que por su encapsulado, son dificiles de extraer y volver a soldar.
> 
> Otras veces te vuelves loco y no logras encontrar la causa de que no se alimente a traves del conector DC. La localización de la avería puede llevarte días. Entonces decides alimentarlo por el conector de la batería y asunto zanjado, si es que no tienes mas opción.


El principal motivo por el que lo documenté es porque no encontré nada de información sobre esta tarea. Es verdad que pudo no ser la mejor decisión (podía arreglarlo reemplazando un componente), pero no encontré ningún post parecido en ningun lado (taringa, algún blog, youtube, etc.). Por eso me pareció oportuno levantar esta información, porque nadie encaró de esta forma la alimentación por las baterías.




tiago dijo:


> Mi pregunta tiene dos intenciones:
> 
> Como comenté hay placas Asus que mueren por la conexión del conector DC a la placa base, las pistas de las capas intermedias que conducen la corriente por lo visto presentan algún defecto que hace que se comuniquen y presenten un cortocircuito interno, solamente se puede eliminar extirpando las pistas ocultas que están implicadas y eso se consigue efectuando un taladro de 3-3'5 mm en el punto de soldado del positivo del conector de alimentación. Como he visto tu foto en la que existe ese taladro, me ha refrescado la memoria y he preguntado el modelo de ordenador/placa base.
> 
> Y ese detalle resulta que es* importantísimo *porque me aclara si ese modelo que estás trabajando padece el mismo mal que los Asus, lo cual me vá a ahorrar mucho tiempo en la resolución si me encaro con esa placa. Para mí es un dato mas que me viene muy bien.
> 
> 
> La segunda.
> 
> En las mencionadas placas bases de Asus, el problema se podía erradicar con "cirugía de taladro", evidentemente el punto de soldadura donde iba conectado el positivo del conector DC ya no servía, pero conectando el positivo del conector *al siguiente paso de la alimentción despues del estropicio*, el ordenador seguía funcionando correctamente por la toma DC.
> Si el problema no venia de ahí (Ya digo que se me ocurrió al ver la foto con el agujero en el DC), se puede localizar el corto inyectando un pequeño voltaje por la toma DC y haciendo que caliente el componente responsable, para lo cual me hacía falta el esquema de la placa, y para localizar el esquema, me hace falta saber que marca es y el modelo.
> 
> Esa es la razón de ser de la pregunta.
> Y la finalidad, es* no dejar castrado* un equipo que posiblemente presente un problema con una solución mas bién sencilla.
> 
> Salút.



Me imaginé que venía por ese lado, pero no tengo las herramientas para realizar ese tipo de reparación.

Te voy a contar en detalle como llegué a esa conclusión.
El modelo es una Acer aspire 5542-5241 como mencioné antes. Varias cosas las descubrí del dueño de la PC mientra la reparaba y encontraba cosas, pero te lo voy a contar en orden cronológico.
El dueño se compró la PC (recomendada por mi).
El primer cargador (original) que tuvo, se le rompió de tantos "movimientos" que realizaba. No tenía cuidado en esa parte al final le comenzó a chispear el cable justo detras del conector. (la parte que siempre se dobla del cable).

Compró otro cargador, creo que era para esa PC pero no original. Se le terminó rompiendo cuando la perra le mordisqueó los cables.

De esta forma se compró otro cargador. Este es el genérico de la foto. Siempre escuché del dueño que la PC se le solía reiniciar, podía estar un día entero andando bien, o puede que en el día se le reiniciaba 4 o 5 veces.
Yo pensaba que era la PC que calentaba mucho, así que le regalé una base con coolers. La verdad que no ayudó en nada.

Un día le pregunté si había visto una serie que le pasé, y me dijo que no tiene la PC. ¿que pasó?. Me comentó que no le carga. La llevó de un técnico que pero todavía no la vió.

Sigo de cerca el tema, cuando el técnico le devolvió la PC a mi amigo, le dijo que no se qué, tiene que cambiar algo y que no lo podía hacer. Mi amigo no recordaba bien qué le dijo el técnico porque no sabe nada de PC y no le prestó atención.

Entonces le dije que yo se la voy a revisar.
Le pregunté cuando comenzó a pasar esto y me responde que antes de esto, el conector como que aveces se escuchaba un chispeo. Tenía que dejar el conector quieto como haciendo malabares.

Me la llevo para revisarla.
Cuando conecto el cargador, inmediatamente me doy cuenta que el cargador entraba en corto, porque parpadeaba el led de estatus, siendo que cuando no la conectaba a la PC, este estaba encendido en máximo brillo.

Abrí toda la PC y encontré que las pistas cercanas estaban "separadas" con un cutter (trincheta o cuchillo de hoja retráctil). Imaginé que el técnico también llegó a este punto.
Revisando continuidad con el tester, lo primero que pensé es que el conector estaba roto.
Procedí a desoldarlo, pero me encontré que la continuidad entre pistas se mantenía. (y el conector on board no estaba en corto)
Lo primero que pensé es que se fundieron dos pistas y siendo tarde (me quería ir a dormir), procedí a realizar la cirugía en el lugar sospechoso, una pista del conector lleno de estaño.

La verdad que cuando terminé, me asusté. Pensé que hacer una agujero en una mother era la peor decisión. Y frente a la imposibilidad de volver a colocar el conector, me vi forzado a tomar esta decisión.

Por otro lado, revisé a ver si podía sacar dos cables próximos al conector de la batería para "cargar" desde otro lado, pero no le encontré la vuelta. En todos lados me daba continuidad el + con el -.
No sabía que pista sacar o que componente quitar para eliminar la continuidad. Otras opciones (como ver donde se produce el corto con una mínima corriente) los vi en internet unos dias despues de dañar la placa.

Mientras hacía eso, se me ocurrió alimentar pero desde la etapa de la batería, ya que con batería la PC andaba. La cargué por afuera un rato y la PC andaba perfecto.
Para mi sopresa no encontré NADA en internet sobre la alimentación desde la batería, solo estos post sin solución, siempre todas las reparacioens eran de la batería o con la batería, pero nunca algun post de alimentar directamente desde la batería.

Por eso mi interes en publicarlo, aunque no sea la solución correcta.
Y espero que esos datos que mencioné te ayuden en futuros diagnósticos.

Ahora que lo decís, y escribo todo esto, tal vez le erré a la pista que había que extirpar....
No le di importancia al modelo de PC porque como me enfoqué en la parte de la batería, lo consideré un post genérico.
Por otro lado, según lo mencionado en toda la anécdota, pensé que era un caso aislado y jamás se me cruzó que el agujero en mothers era una práctica de reparación.

Por eso obvie algunos detalles anteriormente, no los consideré relevantes para el tipo de adaptación que es.

Si me faltó mencionar algo, no duden en avisar.


----------



## tiago

Si, se reparaban con un agujerito en la zona donde se producía el corto, así se saneaba el problema., a veces con las puntas de una tijera si no había taladro.
No tengo ahora ninguna placa de esas para mostrarlo.
Y para localizar cortos: fuente ajustable de voltaje e intensidad y un pequeño instrumento para controlar Volts y Ampers:





Valen un par de Euros.
O intercalando el tester como amperímetro.

Saludos.


----------



## FRANK90

Nepper dijo:


> La idea era hacer un informe ameno, con algunos chistes para no ser tanto aburrida la lectura.
> Punto en contra, puede que la información quedó algo desordenada y con los datos importanes sin resaltar.
> 
> 
> 
> El principal motivo por el que lo documenté es porque no encontré nada de información sobre esta tarea. Es verdad que pudo no ser la mejor decisión (podía arreglarlo reemplazando un componente), pero no encontré ningún post parecido en ningun lado (taringa, algún blog, youtube, etc.). Por eso me pareció oportuno levantar esta información, porque nadie encaró de esta forma la alimentación por las baterías.
> 
> 
> yo he solucionado eso lo que debes hacer es buscar en algunos casos un diodo smd algo medio parecido a esto pero suelen ser diferente modelo y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> revisa esto en algunos suele calentarse si se saca esto la notebook se prende pero no carga la bateria a menos que le ponga su remplazo
> 
> 
> Me imaginé que venía por ese lado, pero no tengo las herramientas para realizar ese tipo de reparación.
> 
> Te voy a contar en detalle como llegué a esa conclusión.
> El modelo es una Acer aspire 5542-5241 como mencioné antes. Varias cosas las descubrí del dueño de la PC mientra la reparaba y encontraba cosas, pero te lo voy a contar en orden cronológico.
> El dueño se compró la PC (recomendada por mi).
> El primer cargador (original) que tuvo, se le rompió de tantos "movimientos" que realizaba. No tenía cuidado en esa parte al final le comenzó a chispear el cable justo detras del conector. (la parte que siempre se dobla del cable).
> 
> Compró otro cargador, creo que era para esa PC pero no original. Se le terminó rompiendo cuando la perra le mordisqueó los cables.
> 
> De esta forma se compró otro cargador. Este es el genérico de la foto. Siempre escuché del dueño que la PC se le solía reiniciar, podía estar un día entero andando bien, o puede que en el día se le reiniciaba 4 o 5 veces.
> Yo pensaba que era la PC que calentaba mucho, así que le regalé una base con coolers. La verdad que no ayudó en nada.
> 
> Un día le pregunté si había visto una serie que le pasé, y me dijo que no tiene la PC. ¿que pasó?. Me comentó que no le carga. La llevó de un técnico que pero todavía no la vió.
> 
> Sigo de cerca el tema, cuando el técnico le devolvió la PC a mi amigo, le dijo que no se qué, tiene que cambiar algo y que no lo podía hacer. Mi amigo no recordaba bien qué le dijo el técnico porque no sabe nada de PC y no le prestó atención.
> 
> Entonces le dije que yo se la voy a revisar.
> Le pregunté cuando comenzó a pasar esto y me responde que antes de esto, el conector como que aveces se escuchaba un chispeo. Tenía que dejar el conector quieto como haciendo malabares.
> 
> Me la llevo para revisarla.
> Cuando conecto el cargador, inmediatamente me doy cuenta que el cargador entraba en corto, porque parpadeaba el led de estatus, siendo que cuando no la conectaba a la PC, este estaba encendido en máximo brillo.
> 
> Abrí toda la PC y encontré que las pistas cercanas estaban "separadas" con un cutter (trincheta o cuchillo de hoja retráctil). Imaginé que el técnico también llegó a este punto.
> Revisando continuidad con el tester, lo primero que pensé es que el conector estaba roto.
> Procedí a desoldarlo, pero me encontré que la continuidad entre pistas se mantenía. (y el conector on board no estaba en corto)
> Lo primero que pensé es que se fundieron dos pistas y siendo tarde (me quería ir a dormir), procedí a realizar la cirugía en el lugar sospechoso, una pista del conector lleno de estaño.
> 
> La verdad que cuando terminé, me asusté. Pensé que hacer una agujero en una mother era la peor decisión. Y frente a la imposibilidad de volver a colocar el conector, me vi forzado a tomar esta decisión.
> 
> Por otro lado, revisé a ver si podía sacar dos cables próximos al conector de la batería para "cargar" desde otro lado, pero no le encontré la vuelta. En todos lados me daba continuidad el + con el -.
> No sabía que pista sacar o que componente quitar para eliminar la continuidad. Otras opciones (como ver donde se produce el corto con una mínima corriente) los vi en internet unos dias despues de dañar la placa.
> 
> Mientras hacía eso, se me ocurrió alimentar pero desde la etapa de la batería, ya que con batería la PC andaba. La cargué por afuera un rato y la PC andaba perfecto.
> Para mi sopresa no encontré NADA en internet sobre la alimentación desde la batería, solo estos post sin solución, siempre todas las reparacioens eran de la batería o con la batería, pero nunca algun post de alimentar directamente desde la batería.
> 
> Por eso mi interes en publicarlo, aunque no sea la solución correcta.
> Y espero que esos datos que mencioné te ayuden en futuros diagnósticos.
> 
> Ahora que lo decís, y escribo todo esto, tal vez le erré a la pista que había que extirpar....
> No le di importancia al modelo de PC porque como me enfoqué en la parte de la batería, lo consideré un post genérico.
> Por otro lado, según lo mencionado en toda la anécdota, pensé que era un caso aislado y jamás se me cruzó que el agujero en mothers era una práctica de reparación.
> 
> Por eso obvie algunos detalles anteriormente, no los consideré relevantes para el tipo de adaptación que es.
> 
> Si me faltó mencionar algo, no duden en avisar.


lo que puedes hacer es revisar un diodo smd en cortocircuito que esta cerca del conector dc hembra algunos suelen ser como este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cuando le saques el diodo notaras cuando le insertas el cargador la luz de prende pero no carga hasta que se remplaze por un diodo nuevo


----------



## Emmanuellp

Hola *N*ep*p*er. Llegu*é* a *é*ste post por q*ue* estaba buscando informaci*ó*n respecto a alimentar la note*book* a*_*trav*é*s del conector del carga de bater*í*a, como tu dices hay poca informaci*ó*n . Y pienso q*ue* *é*stos procedimiento*s* son riesgo*s*os para el equipo pero en muchos casos necesarios. Me alegro q*ue h*ayas logrado el arreglo del pc de tu amigo . Q*ue* es mas un logro propio a*_*veces ver q*ue* andan nuestras ideas. Yo te cuento mi problema*,* la note*book* anda enchufada , pero la bater*í*a tiene roto el controlador interno de la bater*í*a , las celdas est*á*n buenas , entonces mi idea es usar un bms q*ue* es un controlador de carga para 3 18650 en serie o 6 poniendo de a dos en paralelo tal cual vienen en las lapto*p*s  el cual tengo uno sin uso en casa. El tema era q*ue* el bms solo entra + y - y sale los mismo polos. Con esta info*rmación* me voy a arrie*s*gar a ver si sale. Van a quedar anulados los dem*á*s pines . *Ahí* pongo una foto del bms . Y escucho consejos*,* opiniones y bueno dado q*ue* no ha*y* info*rmación* para *é*sto t*a*mb*ién* har*é* algun pequeño pero explicado post obvi*a*mente *c*itando *é*sta info*rmación* q*ue* volcaste.


¿Por qué aparece este letrero ?

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc.


----------

